# lake creek to current creek



## bullelk7 (Sep 27, 2007)

anyone know if the road is open?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Have you called the Forest Circus? The Heber or Kamas office ought to know.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I think the road over the top opens on July 1st every year.


----------

